# A trauma-team physician remembers the dogs of war



## observor 69 (9 Nov 2013)

Dr. Dylan Pannell, 39, is a resident and trauma team leader at Toronto’s St. Michael’s Hospital. Between 2010 and 2011, he served seven months with the Canadian Forces’ Royal Canadian Medical Service at Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan. He holds the rank of captain.  


"I deployed to Afghanistan as a trauma team leader, the job I do here at St. Michael’s. In Afghanistan, it was the most challenging job a medical officer could have. We never had a day off, ever. We worked in teams of one physician, two nurses and two U.S. navy corpsmen, because the navy had taken command of the hospital in Kandahar. We did everything together. We worked all day together, we slept in the same barracks, we ate meals together. We could basically almost read each other’s minds. We were very close-knit."

Rest of article at  Link


----------

